# Wanna trade honey and pollen ? !!



## featbee (Aug 1, 2011)

I would bee interested in trading ounce for ounce sized containers. Details can bee worked out through various means. Please reply.



Thank you
featbee

ray


----------



## featbee (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd like to build up a collection of various and wide ranging "honey from all over the world with your help. SHIPPING COSTS I WILL COVER.

featbee
ray


----------

